# Natural FET, when would my period start if not pregnant?



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello there,
this is my first post so i'm feeling bit nervous, i had my embryo transfer on thursday, (it is on a natural cycle), my surge was monday on my OPK and my scan on tuesday could see that my follicle had gone so I therefore must have ovulated on monday. my question is - if i am unlucky enough that it hasn't worked will i start my period 2 weeks from the monday? cause my two week wait and the hospitals test date is two weeks from the transfer (thurs 7th dec). i just want to prepare myself if i am going to see AF before my two week wait is over.

i would really appreciate someones help.

thanks.
cheeky.


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Cheeky

I am on my 2nd Natural FET and had 2 embies transferred yesterday.  My last attempt failed and AF arrived 2 weeks from the date of ovulation, for you this would be Monday.  I hadn't prepared myself for this and it came as quite a shock.  Hopefully AF stays away for both of us and there are BFP's all round.

Sending you babydust and  
Jo x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Cheeky.

My clinic always gives test dates 2 weeks after transfer,  but I suppose on a natural cycle you would expect your period 2 weeks after ovulation if it hasnt worked.  Could be longer or shorter depending on what you normally do.  I think the clininc like to give a few extra days incase implatation late.

Have they given you anything to support the 2ww,  some places do, some dont.  Im hoping to have my second lot of frozen ones back in 2 weeks so hopefully around the time you get your BFP.

Good luck,  keep in touch,  these boards can be a great support.

Katie x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you jo and seven, so jo you are only 1 day behind me, did the hospital tell you your test date is 8th dec?

seven, i am not taking any medication to help at all which is quite scary but i'm hoping that its better for me to be completely natural. 

thank you both for replying. sending you both lots of positive vibes.   

cheeky.


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

l ovulated on the 10th november, l had my ET on the 14th november and they gave me a test date of the 27th nov exactly 14 days later l am due to have my period on the 26th nov as l have a 36 day cycle. hope this helps and did not confuse you like it has me , anyway l hope you all luck ladies and have my fingers crossed for you all carole  xxx


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Cheeky,

I'm testing on the 7th (if I last that long lol!!)  I'm unmedicated aswell, feel like i'm going crazy already!

Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

not long to go then bell!!!!! i wish you all the luck in the world  how you feeling? any symptoms?
keep us informed!!  

jo your test date is the same as mine, i have appointment at hospital 11am 7th dec, but i think i may do a test before then or i'm hoping for some signs as my 1st ivf worked for 5days so i do know what it feels like to be pregnant even though it was short lived.   keep me informed of any signs you get, good luck!!  

cheeky.x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies  Just a small note to let you all know l got a very very very faint positive this morning, l am waiting for the clinic to ring me back to organis a blood test, l am very worried as l certainly dont feel pregnant and that the line is very faint, l am also worrying that this will also end as a M/C please please someone tell me l am normal, carole


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello carole, 

i hope this all works out ok for you, what test did you use? some are more sensitive than others, a positive is a positive so just stay focused and try not to think negative until you know for definate. it is quite normal to not feel pregnant, for some people they don't feel anything for weeks.

i cannot believe you waited the whole two weeks to test cause i am going mad now and its only been 4 days!!!!!

please god let there be positives all round for all of us!!!!!

        - this is for you carole!!!  

cheeky.xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well l have ben to the hospital and had a blood test and she rang back saying that theyv would like to take another blood sample on wednesday as my hormones are low she said they were 40.1 l am so upset this is what happened last time and i ended up with a M/C l am so scared now as l dont feeel pregnant    you go though the treatment and then you get a little bit further and bang what next. l will keep you all informed but l can honestly say does not sound to good,

thank you for your lovely messages i will try and stay positive

Carole


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh Bell, I really don't know what to say, but 40 is fine, my hospital Hammersmith say anything over 50 is a positive and you are only 10 under, maybe its just a slow starter.  On my last fresh IVF cycle I got a nearly positive only 21 they gave me a 50/50 unfortunately I started bleeding the same day and it was all over, I'm about to have a natural cycle, I'm on day 11 at the moment and have to go back on Wednesday to see what's happening.

I willl pray for you tonight and hope your levels rise xxx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

oh carole, i do hope you are wrong and everything turns out ok on wednesday, i know there is absolutely nothing anyone can say to make you feel better so i will just say i will keep my fingers crossed for you and send you all the luck in the world.    

 to you to spicy.

cheeky.


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi carole My clinic say anything over 25 is a positive  I'm at ARGC  so keep hanging in there.  If your numbers keep doubling then hopfully things will be OK.  

I had my frozen blasts put in on SUN and i test on the 6th.  I am on pessaries and other drugs for my immune issues but am meant to be a natural cycle.!!!!!!!  I believe the pessaries stop your AF from coming and it does not start until after you stop them.  I would imagine that if your AF is going to come although it want it would start 2 weeks after ovulation not after transfer.

Best of luck to you all 

Susan x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

just want to say i will be thinking of you tomorrow carole and wish you all the luck in the world!!          

cheeky.x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Thankyou for your nice messages and support, this is so hard, the DH had to go to the docs with a bad throats sounds really bad and he mentioned it to the doc, he said he does not know alot about IVF but his honest opinion was that on a natural cycle a HCG of 40.1 was very low and does not sound very good that was his honest opinion but to keep everything crossed tomorrow, they have not put me on any drugs this time,l have also read alot of threads and most of them have turned out to be M/C, even when they have been higher that mine, l am also geting alot of pain and cramps, and know signs at all, this is what happened last time and my HCG was 256 on day 14 post E/T, l am keeping everything crossed but l think self presavation has kicked in and l am looking for the worst,   but l will try and stay postive,ladies l have to go for now as l am filling up with tears and l will be crying again, takecare everyone and l willl let you all know how l am get on tomorrow take care    carole


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

good luck carole, my fingers are crossed, what times your appointment? hope your next post is some good news for us all, i need something positive to keep me going at the min cause i think i'm going crazy and i'm not even half way through yet!!!!!!!!

cheeky.x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky

When did you have your treatment and whats your date that you test, i hate the 2ww wait as you watch out for every pain and is this a bfn or bfp its so hard, how many full treatments have you had,l have lost count how many now, but i would honestly say that not one as been the same all different, the only thing l remember been alittle alike is that l had really bad af pains which kept me up all night and thats happened on the last two that l got the BFP. l also felt faint or light headed as well. god its not nice but again all the others were totally different, if you need any help at all please do not hesitiate to leave a message or if you need to scream l have a good ear and l will try and help if l can, well l am waiting for the dh to come home from work he is self employed and has a big appointment this morning and could not cancel as the client is coming from Bristol to Bromsgrove where he lives so l said go ahead life does not stop what can we do. if l had said cancel l would have felt so guilty and would have played on my mind, l will let you know as soon as l know but to be honest l got up this morning and felt normal and did a test and again very very very faint, so will have to wait and see. take care carole xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (((((( hugs ))))))


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello carole, 
i had my 1st ivf in july which started off well with a BFP for approx 5days and then i started to bleed so i presume people call this a chemical preg, although i did not bleed very much and had no pain which is unusual (i think), left with 5 frosties. so this is now my 1st fet, 1st week over tomorrow!!! 

my test date is 7th dec but i should have ovulated on the monday before transfer so i am expecting my period would start on monday if its negative and if not i am sure i won't be able to stop myself from doing a test!!!!

thanks for replying, when i did my 1st post last week i was so scared no-one would reply! i am now getting into the swing of things.

good luck, i will post again later and thanks again. my fingers are firmly crossed for you.

cheeky.xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky

l had my phone call and my HCG result has doubled to 100.4 so they are very happy for me to have scan on 20th December we are still alittle scared and not telling anyone as l am still get a bit of pain, l think its still very low but l have everything crossed, l hope your 2ww is not to bad, keep in contact would like to know how your getting on as its not much fun, take care carole xxxx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

oh carole that is fantastic news, are you working or can you just rest for a while until you know any more? if you are working i would take it easy. 

i have done a really bad thing this morning!!! my stomach felt so bloated yesterday and i got my hopes up a bit and did a test this morning!!!! i know its wrong and its only a week since transfer but i just could not stop myself ARRRRRRH!!!  it was only a cheap one i got from wilkinsons 2 for £1.99 and as you may guess it was negative, but now ive got to try and get my positive attitude back.   

i am just so impatient!!! what is another week when ive waited 3 years to get this far!!!

sorry for my rant and rave!!  

i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you carole.

cheeky.xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky

l did the same as you its very hard not to and sometime the pressure just get to you. l said to dh its like haveing the angel on one shoulder and the devil on the other and the devil always gets to me in the end, it send you    dont give up been positive and dont think that because you have done the test it will stay negative,it just shows that you can implant really late, l think my day was day 11, so take it easy, l gave up work in Nov 05 as l could not take the stress of work and we were going though treatment. l had a bad time at egg collection as they could not retrieve any eggs but managed to get 3 but the thought they had put a hole in my bowel so l was kept in, then sent home got a BFN and then they operated and found that my bowel was rapped round my ovaries and had bad emdomr so dh said no more work so l am lucky, are you working cheeky and where are you from. well l will go and make myself something to eat, take care


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

sounds like you've had a really bad time of it carole and you so deserve this to be your time now. when you did a test on day 11 was that negative? and did you still go on to have a positive? are you having any symtoms again at the min? 

i am from the midlands, where are you from? i do work but only in an office so i don't have to do anything strenuous and it helps to keep my mind off it a little, although i have to try and keep off FF.

cheeky.xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky

l live in Tamworth, are you going to midland fertility, No l waited as l thought it would show negative, but on my last one l got a very faint positive on day eleven and l must admit l had the pains then to, the trouble is you carnt stop, i would leave it for a while yet, everybody is different but l had like really bad stabbing pain like af was on the way but it was not faint l had to take pain killer but you ccan only take parac nothing else but you will notice it, and felt light headed as well, on both i got a positive, keeping everything crossed for you cheeky  carole


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks carole, i will stay clear of them now until at least monday which is two weeks from ovulation.

do you know why i have gone from un-ranked to now a jr.member? i am impressed!!

cheeky.x


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Cheeky

Just wanted to check in and see how your doing, been away with DH for a couple of nights.  Was hoping to relax but unfortunatly I ended up with food posioning on tuesday night and spent the night in the bathroom, still feeling really queasy and not for the right reasons !  Just my luck.  Don't know if it will make any difference. DH has said that the embies are tough and will be fine, hope he's right.  Have a few twinges today, only hope that its the embies implanting, but don't want to get my hopes up.

The 2 WW is killing me, even worse cause we haven't told anyone this time.  Hope your coping better than me.

Carole, congrats on your  , its great news, heres to a happy and healthy 9 months

Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello jo, sorry to hear you've not been well. i am going absolutely crazy now and i'm only half way!! although like you said the other day i may see AF 2 weeks after i ovulated which is monday. i am not taking any medication to help me so i am really dreading monday!!!! i have been naughty and did a test this morning!       

cheeky.


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi cheeky

I saw from you earloier post that you did a test but don't be dishearted that it was negative, it's too early, although I know its easier said than done.  If I had the energy, I would probably do one aswell lol!!  I'm sending you lots of     to keep you going.  Any symptoms yet?? I've not had anything, fingers crossed though.  

Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hi jo
i was feeling really bloated yesterday but feel more like i do before i come on now today!!! i have been back at work since tuesday, although i worked from home on monday so i wasn't really resting much and now i'm feeling negative. my accupunture lady told me i must stay positive as your mind is a powerful thing, if your mind is positive, your body will be aswell!!!

i just want to know!!!!      i would love to give my DH the best xmas ever.

catch you later.
cheeky.x


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cheeky

I know how you feel.  I am dreaming about giving our parents "gran & Granda" xmas cards this year!!!  I am feeling quite positive, wasn't the last time and it didn't work so thought i'd try a different approach!!  I was having reflexology every week for the last 2 months and eating really healthy.  No drink and lots of fruit,  I could murder a glass of red wine!!!  I have got a sick line off the doctor for the 2ww as I work in quite demanding job, which could put me in a situation that I don't want to be in.  I wish I worked in an office, as at least I would be able to keep my mind off it.  Have been watching DVD's and on the PC.  DH is back at work tommorow so will have to fend for myself, don't know how i'm going to cope ha ha 

Keep positive  

Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm back and still going out of my mind.  

how you doing carole? bet you can't wait for your scan but i'm sure    are in order. is there any advice on positive signs to look out for? i haven't had any AF pains i just feel knackered and look knackered like i do before my period every month, i cannot tell whether my (.)(.)'s are tender or not anymore but again they do that before AF.

jo - i know what you mean i would love a beer    and i know it would help me to relax but i just couldn't put myself through the agony of blaming it if it doesn't work. only got to work till lunch tomorrow and got all weekend off so hope the fact that its the weekend makes the time go quicker.

keep intouch ladies.

cheeky.


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky & jo 

sorry you have had a poorly tummy    not nice but your embies are very strong they will cope with that, they must do as we get morning sickness, l hope your feeling fine soon, sending loads of (((((hugs ))))).

Cheeky signs well as this was a natural fet and no    cyclogest l had little things. l felt very tired and emotional, my (.)(.) did not hurt ( sorry about that my boobs have gone all funny ) thats what they are like now, they still dont really, l kept feeling light headed as if i was going to faint but didnt, lots of AF pain but got worse but only one night, nothing like what you expect and what they say in the books when you are pregnant weird really, l still not feeling sick my boobs dont hurt still gettting alot of af pain cramps,l hope this make sence to you ( l will say sorry now for my spelling mistakes    but i must be honest this was my last go well no my last treatment was my last go but we got one frostie which put a spanner in the works, l have not eaten alot of fruit and l have drank coffee but l eat loads of veg, l also did this on the last treatment and that worked as well, the treament before i went mad on eating fruit no coffee loads of veg and chicken, l went mad and all turned out BFN, but we are all different,

take care both of you and take it easy,

hope this helps carole

sending loads of


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks carole, 

i feel bit better today now its the weekend i can relax a bit more and hope to see a sign soon!!

i will keep you informed.

cheeky.xx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

morning ladies,
well i was feeling really bloated and my stomach felt quite tight, which i remembered from last time so thought it was a good sign but this morning my stomach feels quite normal again. i keep thinking ive done this to myself cause i got quite stressed out over the last couple of days, my boss really p'd me off fri and my DH has got on my nerves this weekend!!! can stress really stop them from staying?!!!!

hope you are both doing ok carole and jo.

cheeky.xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

hi cheeky 

Sorry to hear that your boss and dh are getting you down, sometimes with my dh l have to remind him whats happening and that l dont need the extra stress, that normally works but men will be men and they sometimes need to     or l just walk away, as for the boss let it go though one ear and out the other, its not fair on you, but no it will not have any effect on your embie, last treatment l had my family caused me loads of stress and l could not stop crying and l still got a BFP, i hope l have helped in my small way, you take care,  love carole sending loads of


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks for your message carole,

i am at work still really p'd off    
my boss is creeping like you would'nt believe cause he knows he did wrong last week and just had text message off my DH to say he's really sorry but i am sooooo cross i can't forgive either of them.

this is a sign of my period coming because i can make a mountain out of a mole hill every month but no signs of it yet and i would have ovulated 2 weeks ago today so keeping my fingers crossed!!!!     

i feel like i am doing this all on my own 'cause we haven't told anyone this time and my DH main priority seems to be   .

sorry i'm ranting again!!!!! enough about me, how's things with you ladies? all good i hope.  

cheeky.


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Carole and Cheeky

Cheeky, sorry to hear that your DH and boss are annoying you, I know its the last thing you need right now, but they have obviously seen the error of their ways, which is good.  Have you had any symptoms?  I have had AF cramps for the past 4-5 days, hoping that it is implantation pains, but not holding my breath.  Its so hard, I wish it was Thursday!!!  My AF is due on wed or thur but hoping it stays away.  Keep in touch and my fingers are crossed for BFP's all round, you know what they say, it comes in 3's, Carole, you and me!!!!  We can but hope.

Take care, big hugs

Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

well jo, my symptoms are exactly like my period is just around the corner, i'm angry and upset which is giving me a big hint and my stomach has now just started to feel like it aswell. i really do think its game over for me. just been to the loo and nothing yet but i don't hold out much hope for later.

feeling very sorry for myself today!!!!    

fingers crossed for you though.    

cheeky.xx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Cheeky  When is your official test date and is it via the evil HPT or by Blood test?  I am supoosed to be doing natural FET as well but am on Progeserone and clexane and steroids and asprin.  I feel like my AF is about to happen as well but the progestone will probably stop this.  However when i was pregnant the last time i was sure i was about to have AF but no the pains were implantation and not AF it is really very similar symptoms.  They say we should not read to much in to it.  I test on Wednesday.  Have you done a HPT yet?? or are you staying away from them

Susan x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello susan

my test date is thursday by hpt, but i would have ovulated 2 weeks ago today and i have just had a slight spot of blood. which i think is too late to be implantation.

what date did you have transfer? good luck   .

cheeky.xx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Cheeky  I had my transfer last sunday.  Because they were day 5 blasts i have to test after 10 days which is Wed.  I ovulated 2 weeks yesterday.  The small bleed could easily be implantation.  Are you going to wait until thur to test

Susan x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

susan,
if i don't see the full flow   in the morning i might just do a test to put my mind at rest.

my transfer was only a 2 day with a 3 cell and 4 cell so if they were a bit slow i suppose it could be late implantation but i think im clutching at straws!!!! i do hope i'm posting in the morning to thank you and tell you that you are right!!!! please god let at least one of my little frosties stay with us!!!!!    .

keep me informed susan, you testing early?

cheeky.xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky

try to be positive cheeky, l will be thinking of you all night and praying for you, l am sure its a late implant for you, l will have everything crossed for you, sending you loads of        shall check first thing in the morning  Carole xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky sorry must ofhit the wrong button l was looking at the zombie thinking that looks like me at the moment please dont think l sent that to you  carole


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Cheeky, I know its hard but you have to stay positive.  I am still having AF cramps but nothing yet.  My DH says that I have to stop listening to the voices in my head as one min I think its worked and the next I don't!!!  Sending you    and lots of      .
Keep us posted.
Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you ladies for all your kind and positive words, well this morning there is still just a few spots of pink stuff, then couple of water brown.(sorry TMI), this is so weird talking to you about this!!!!

I did a clear blue test aswell and at first i thought there was i very faint line coming up and then nothing, definately negative. i am still secretly hoping it is just too early and my implantation was very late and my little ones are just a bit slow. who am i kidding?!!   i must try and be realistic and not set myself up for a very long fall!!

hope you are all well, have you done a test yet susan? any symptoms jo? any secret tests? and carole don't worry about the zombie i look abit like that aswell!!!

thanks again everyone, it really helps to talk to somebody cause i haven't really got anyone at the minute, ive got a few really close friends but we said we wouldn't tell anybody this time and its killing me!!!

cheeky.xxx


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Cheeky

Only sneaky test I did was last week.  knew it would be to early but found the test which was 3 months out of date and was throwing it in the bin anyway so thought what the hell!!!  I know how you feel about not telling anyone.  We decided not to tell anyone this time and it's killing me, only 2 days to go to test now, DH is now off till Friday so at least we've got some time together.  I am going to be soooo gutted if this dosen't work. 

Take care
Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

just to update on me, definately gameover, the evil   has arrived!!!      

good luck to the rest of you, fingers crossed you get your dreams. keep me posted.

cheeky xx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Cheeky i am so sorry that the  arrived.  You must be gutted.  Sending loads of       to you and you d/H.

I think i will be the same as you tomorrow when i get my bt.  I think the only reason i have not had AF is due to progesterone.

So sorry again my thoughts are with you.

Susan x


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cheeky

I'm so sorry. I know that there is nothing that anyone can say to you at the moment to make you feel better, but I just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and your DH.  I'm sending you lots of    and will be praying that the next cycle brings your longed for BFP.  
Take care
Love Jo x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you for all your kind words ladies, ive just called the hospital and told them i am bleeding, they have said i must still do a test in the morning and let them know for definate and then look to do another cycle in january. i can then decide whether i want to do a medicated one next time.

any news susan? i wish you all the luck in the world.

jo, fingers crossed for you too.

carole, not long till your scan, keep us informed.

i will still pop in from time to time.

cheeky.xx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Cheeky

Just had call to say that it is negative for us.  I already new as i had done a evil test yesterday and had my endo pain on my right hand side.

All the very best, Hope you get a BFP next time

Susan x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cheeky

l am so sorry to hear your update, l am so gutted for you, please let us know how your doing, l really thought this was going to be your wish come true, please dont give up you will get that positive cheeky look at me 5 years on. Take care and give each other loads of    take care cheeky will keep you updated,


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

so sorry to hear your news susan, when can you have next treatment? i am just focusing on having a nice xmas now, its all you can do ain't it?   

thanks again girls for you lovely messages.

cheeky.xxx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Cheeky i am going to do another fresh cycle in a couple of months i think.  I used up all my frozen ones with this FET.  But i am thinking of moving clinics as ARGC is very good but i feel it is too intense for me.  It is also very expensive.  I am thinking of going to UCH but not sure yet.  My main problem is implantation and my body constantly rejects the embryos.  What clinic are you at and what are you going to do.  My D/h wants to have a bit of a break but i feel i need to keep going to keep my sanity if you know what i mean!!!!

Life sucks at times and i think we are very special people with what we have to go through.  

Take care  i will send you some bubbles to cheer you up a bit!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I post quickly and let you know that I got a BFP today.  I'm totally stunned and still in shock.  I do feel a bit guilty after your negative results this week, I just hope that you to get your longed for results very soon. Take care.

Babydust to you all.

Love Jo x


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Jo that is great news.  Dont feel guity.  I am so happy for you and your D/H.

Susan x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello girls, 

just popping in to say i'm still around just been away to center parcs for weekend. 

hope everything is ok with you all and a big congratulations to you jo!!    

cheeky.xx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello there ladies,hope you are all well,

i was just wondering if you could help me jo, i remember you saying this was your second natural fet and your first fet ended like mine did, so could you tell me (if you don't mind) what you did different this time round and what cell embryos they were if any better or worse than the first fet. i am going for my next natural fet in january cause i just can't keep waiting and now i'm worrying that my last 3 embryos that are left are so small they won't make it. the 2 that went in this month were a 4 cell and a 3 cell, the 3 that are left are 2 2 cells and 1 3 cell.

congrats on your   again and many thanks if you can help me out here i would really appreciate it. 

cheeky.xx


----------



## joanne442 (Apr 14, 2006)

No problem Cheeky

My embryos where frozen at 1 cell cause my hosp don't do transfers if you have any more than 21 eggs and at ER I had 29.  

1st transfer, I had 1 3 cell and 1 4 cell transfered, both grade 2.  This time I had 2 4 cell, grade 1.  I know this isn't something you can do anything about, but also know ladies that have had BFP with grade 2.  I would try and not to worry about this, as I sais when mine came out the freezer they where 1 cell.

This time I took full 2ww off work, tried really hard to eat 5 fruit and veg a day (not easy for me!)  I took baby asprin every day, and also had reflexology once a week for eight weeks prior to transfer.  I think my main difference was that I was very positive this time, the last time I was sure that it wouldn't work, I don't know if this makes any difference , but I like to think it helped.  As you know, we went away for a couple of days to relax and I got food poisoning, just goes to show, if there going to stick, nothing will stop them.  I even went swimming when we where away (well, went in the pool and moved about a bit!!).

I hopes this helps and if I've forgot anything I'll post it when I remember!  I really hope you get your BFP in January, I will keep my fingers crossed and send you babydust and    

Love Jox


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you so much jo, you have been a great help. heres to a happy 8 months and hope i'm catching you up pretty soon!!!   perhaps it will be 3rd time lucky for me too!! 

i have sent you some bubbles to thank you.

cheek.xx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello girls,

just wondering if any of you are out there? happy new year to you all, i know i haven't been on for a while but i was just thinking about you and wondered how things were going. 

carole - how did your scan go on the 20th dec? really hope everything went well.  

jo - hows things?  

gbnut - whats your next move?  

seven - any news?  

i hope ive remembered everyone correctly, this is a bit hard for me cause my memory is terrible!!!  

hope to hear back from you all.

cheeky xx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Cheeky

Happy new year to you as well.  I hope santa was good to you.

I am having a rest period at the moment.  i have a student at work so can not do anything for 6 weeks.  I am then having a laperoscopie to remove some of my endo and then will hopefully start a fresh cycle but am prob moving clinics.  i have my follow up with argc on 26th Jan so will decide from there. i am thinking of moving to fertility academy and the consultant there used to work at argc and is a fraction of the price!!!

What are you up to and what are your plans?

Susan x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello susan,

nice to hear from you, i am now waiting for my period to start any time now and then decide whether to go for a natural fet again. i really don't know whether i should try a medicated one or not. if i go for a medicated one it will delay it further and also delay my next attempt (unless it miraculasly works!!). i have 3 very small cell embryos in the freezer and 1 of them was touch and go as to whether they would even freeze it so i'm not holding out much hope, but then again on the 'child against all odds' programme one couple only had 2 1 cell embryos and they got twins.  

at the end of the day they are still our embryos and i will not just waste them, i need to know myself and DH at least gave them a chance.

i am sure of one thing though i am going to live this year instead of just living one month to the next revolved around treatment, i do feel i wasted 2006 and was SO glad to see the back of it!!! 

good luck with your work and it may be just what you need to have a break for 6 weeks. catch up soon.

cheeky.x


----------

